# Rammertshofen - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 19
Natürlich kennen Sie diese Ortschaft nicht, die sich hinter den Bäumen
versteckt. Sie badet genußvoll in diesem Meer aus kaltem Grün der
Getreidefelder. Nicht mehr lange und die Farben werden differenzierter.
Hafer und Gerste haben dann sehr schnell eine goldgelbe Farbe.

Naturally you do not know this town that is hiding behind the trees. She
bathes with relish in this sea of cold green of grain fields. Not much
longer and the colors are differentiated. Oats and barley have then very
quickly a golden yellow color.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your painting is beautiful Ernst but I am confused by the white streaks on the bottom of the picture?


Ihre Malerei ist schön Ernst, aber ich bin verwirrt durch die weißen Streifen auf der Unterseite des Bildes?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

A way of "fading" an image to add interest. Sometimes confuses the eye but does work. I like his style.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

*TerryCurley* I am confused by the white streaks on the bottom of the picture?

Terry, mit diesen weißen Streifen am unteren Bildrand möchte ich Indoor- und Outdoor-
Bilder optisch trennen. Diese Outdoorbilder sind als Skizzen und Referenz für die Indoor-
bilder gedacht.

Terry, with those white stripes at the bottom I would like indoor and outdoor images
visually separate. This outdoor images are intended as sketches and reference for indoor
pictures.

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Makes me want to walk through the field to go visit the town. Beautiful!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Dude.... you are a painting machine!!

D


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

David, obsessed yes, but not a machine!

Ernst


----------

